# qmailadmin



## unleashedpsycho (Sep 15, 2009)

Can anyone please answer relating to qmailadmin forbidden page error...

Commands i used when installing Qmailadmin

http://freebsd.qmailrocks.org/qmailadmin.htm
I.E.

```
cd /downloads/qmailrocks
tar zxvf qmailadmin-1.2.9.tar.gz
cd qmailadmin-1.2.9
./configure --enable-cgibindir=/path/to/your/cgi-bin --enable-htmldir=/path/to/your/html/directory
make && make install-strip
```

httpd-access.log


```
[09/Sep/2009:17:30:01 +0545] "GET /cgi-bin/qmailadmin HTTP/1.1" 403 220 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.9.1.2) 
Gecko/20090729 Firefox/3.5.2 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729)"
```

httpd-error.log


```
[Wed Sep 09 17:31:21 2009] [error] [client *.*.*.*] client denied by server configuration: /usr/local/www/apache22/cgi-bin
/qmailadmin
```

I get the following message on the browser


```
You don't have permission to access /cgi-bin/qmailadmin on this server.
```

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## unleashedpsycho (Sep 15, 2009)

I forgot to mention that my FreeBSD is 7.0

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 15, 2009)

Why did you install a tarball when there's a port? Support for problems with self-inflicted tarball installs is minimal around here.

mail/qmailadmin is at 1.2.13


----------



## unleashedpsycho (Sep 15, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Why did you install a tarball when there's a port? Support for problems with self-inflicted tarball installs is minimal around here.
> 
> mail/qmailadmin is at 1.2.13



Thank you very much for replying...

Actually i was following qmailrocks.org's steps as i'm new to all of FreeBSD stuff.

Besides that i even tried installing qmailadmin 1.2.12 from ports i.e. "/usr/ports/mail/qmailadmin/work/qmailadmin-1.2.12"  same problem persisted.


Can you please help on this one


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 15, 2009)

Your problem is in Apache. You're not allowed to run CGI. Look in Apache's manual and /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf.


----------



## unleashedpsycho (Sep 15, 2009)

Could you please be a little specific about "/usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf" as i'm a newbie to FreeBSD 7.0

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 15, 2009)

This is not FreeBSD specific. This is Apache, and the file mentioned is Apache's config file -- docs here: http://httpd.apache.org/, http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/.


----------



## unleashedpsycho (Sep 15, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> This is not FreeBSD specific. This is Apache, and the file mentioned is Apache's config file -- docs here: http://httpd.apache.org/, http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/.



Sir DutchDaemon thank you for replying...

I finally made the login page appear by adding the following @ /usr/local/etc/apache22/Includes/httpd-local.conf


<Directory "/usr/local/www/apache22/cgi-bin/qmailadmin">
allow from all
Options ExecCGI
#AllowOverride AuthConfig
AllowOverride none
Order allow,deny
</Directory>

But i don't have a clue what they are 

Now my problem i have no user to login with...
It's very embarrassing...

Can you give me some ideas...

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## unleashedpsycho (Sep 15, 2009)

unleashedpsycho said:
			
		

> Sir DutchDaemon thank you for replying...
> 
> I finally made the login page appear by adding the following @ /usr/local/etc/apache22/Includes/httpd-local.conf
> 
> ...



Sir DutchDaemon,
               I've managed to login finally but non of links like Email Accounts, Forworders, Mail Robots etc in qmailadmin page... doesn't open and gives same as previous error i.e. 

Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /cgi-bin/qmailadmin/com/showusers on this server.

URL:http://192.168.0.1/cgi-bin/qmailadmin/com/showusers?user=postmaster&dom=xyz.com&time=1253021172


----------



## unleashedpsycho (Sep 15, 2009)

unleashedpsycho said:
			
		

> Sir DutchDaemon,
> I've managed to login finally but non of links like Email Accounts, Forworders, Mail Robots etc in qmailadmin page... doesn't open and gives same as previous error i.e.
> 
> Forbidden
> ...



Sir i also forgot to mention that qmailadmin inside cgi-bin isn't a directory don't know why..


----------

